# New rims for the ZHP?



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

New rims for the ZHP?

http://members.tccoa.com/liquidcougar/blingbling.jpg


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> New rims for the ZHP?
> 
> http://members.tccoa.com/liquidcougar/blingbling.jpg


I like them, but they look like they might be a bit heavy...


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

:thumbdwn:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

they look like they will more than strip off the extra 10hp and then some.


----------



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

Nonsense! Can't slow the ZHP!


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

RSPDiver said:


> Nonsense! Can't slow the ZHP!


is that because the "ZHP HP" is even bigger than the so-called "BMW HP"  :dunno:


----------



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

HW said:


> is that because the "ZHP HP" is even bigger than the so-called "BMW HP"  :dunno:


 :stickpoke :wave:


----------



## DrivingMaryland (Jun 16, 2004)

RSPDiver said:


> :stickpoke :wave:


zhp can never looooose


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

ChosenGSR said:


> zhp can never looooose


how about against a turboed rsx? :dunno: :eeps: would you put $80 on it?


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

YO Dog!....Dem wheels is da BOMB! (nice aero body work on the s#it-wagon, too!)

Regards,
Bob


----------



## schreck (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey MR HW who cares about some turboed ricer. At least we're not pathetic douche bags like the driver of that rsx. Nice try mr race driver of canada. Nobody cares. :


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

They look okay... Not shiny enough for me


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

schreck said:


> Hey MR HW who cares about some turboed ricer. At least we're not pathetic douche bags like the driver of that rsx. Nice try mr race driver of canada. Nobody cares. :


ooo ... you don't own a blue m3 by any chance? :eeps:


----------



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

Turbo RSX can't hang with MaD gErMaN pOwAh!!! LOL


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

blueguydotcom said:


> New rims for the ZHP?
> 
> http://members.tccoa.com/liquidcougar/blingbling.jpg


Does the face spin too?


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Does the face spin too?


it looks like it would. :dunno:


----------



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

rumratt said:


> Can't possibly be heavier than the ZHP wheels.


what is the actual poundage of our sweet wheels? I would guess 24 lbs or so...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

RSPDiver said:


> what is the actual poundage of our sweet wheels? I would guess 24 lbs or so...


For just the wheel...

24.7 for the front
26.24 for the rear

for comparison... the 17" M68 wheels...

20.79 for the front
21.82 for the rear

:eeps:


----------



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

sweet sassy molassy!


----------



## schreck (Jul 29, 2004)

No, I don't have a blue M3, I wish I did. I am not some spoiled rich kid. I have a pos ford contour. I was just saying, this isn't a "street race" forum. It's not a ricer site.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

schreck said:


> No, I don't have a blue M3, I wish I did. I am not some spoiled rich kid. I have a pos ford contour. I was just saying, this isn't a "street race" forum. It's not a ricer site.


just curious if you were this dude in the other forum. :rofl:

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=177839&highlight=turbo+rsx

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=180944&highlight=turbo+rsx


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

CREAM=Cash Rules Everything Around Me

dolla dolla bill, y'all.....


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

rumratt said:


> Wow, I didn't know it was THAT bad. Where'd you get these numbers?
> 
> Shame on BMW. $3K for a performance package and the biggest change is that they add 15 lbs of weight to the wheels? :thumbdwn:


+ 15 lbs :tsk: = -15 hp


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

rumratt said:


> Wow, I didn't know it was THAT bad. Where'd you get these numbers?
> 
> Shame on BMW. $3K for a performance package and the biggest change is that they add 15 lbs of weight to the wheels? :thumbdwn:


I collected some information from parts catalog inquiries... 

Yeah and the 15lbs doesn't even account for tire weight differences either... (which I believe are usually higher for 18" tires too...  )


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

doeboy said:


> I collected some information from parts catalog inquiries...
> 
> Yeah and the 15lbs doesn't even account for tire weight differences either... (which I believe are usually higher for 18" tires too...  )


Yeah, it`s too bad they did`nt pay a little more attention here....rotating, unsprung weight is the worst place to be carrying extra baggage....I would have preferred something clean & simple, like the Breyton Imagine.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Fast Bob said:


> Yeah, it`s too bad they did`nt pay a little more attention here....rotating, unsprung weight is the worst place to be carrying extra baggage....I would have preferred something clean & simple, like the Breyton Imagine.
> 
> Regards,
> Bob


But those aren't exactly light either....


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

rumratt said:


> Shame on BMW. $3K for a performance package and the biggest change is that they add 15 lbs of weight to the wheels? :thumbdwn:


Unfortunately, if they made the wheels light, we'd be complaining about cracked or bent rims... They went for durability instead of weight savings. It's hard to blame them. Take it from someone who's both cracked (cast) and bent (forged) light weight rims before...

I can't find the post, but is someone saying that the rims are 15 pounds heavier? I find that nearly impossible to believe...


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

doeboy said:


> But those aren't exactly light either....


Being that they`re cast, not forged, I`m sure you`re right....but they`d definitely be a hell of a lot easier to clean!

Regards,
Bob


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

doeboy said:


> I collected some information from parts catalog inquiries...
> 
> Yeah and the 15lbs doesn't even account for tire weight differences either... (which I believe are usually higher for 18" tires too...  )


found some tire weights here:

http://www.gti-vr6.net/library/wheels_tires_brakes/tires_weight.html
---------------8<-----------------------snip-----------------------
Size S-02 P.Pos. SP-9000 SP-8000 Proxes T1-S RE-71

225/50-16 24 23.4 26 22.7 26.0
245/45-16 24 25.1 26.5 21.6 26.0
225/45-17 24 22.5 n.a. 20.9 30.0
245/40-17 26 23.9 n.a. 22.3 25.0
245/40-18 27 24.8 24.9 24.0 n.a.
275/35-18 30 27.2 26.5 25.6 n.a.

In general the Toyo T1-S are always the lightest.

Notice that in the 245/45-16 size the Toyo Proxes T1-S is by far the
lightest.
--------------8<---------------------snip--------------------------


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

rumratt said:


> Doeboy posted his numbers above in this thread. If I can do may right, it's a total of over 15 lbs? :dunno:
> 
> I understand in theory what you're saying about cracked rims, but there's no excuse or the ZHP wheels to offer less "performance" than the SP wheels. There's a good chance that they do, which is why it should be renamed the :bling: package.


Errr... The SP wheels are 17", the ZHP wheels, 18", right?

3.75 pounds average per corner for an extra inch (and don't forget they are WIDER) isn't bad at all for cast rims! Plus 18's need to be tougher because they have quite a bit less rubber and pneumatic cushioning to protect them! I don't understand what all the fuss is about...


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

HW said:


> + 15 lbs :tsk: = -15 hp


 :rofl:


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

rumratt said:


> But do the make the car faster or slower? If it's not faster, then :thumbdwn:


I feel like if I'm not careful and precise with my answer, this will turn into a flame war, so here goes...

I guess that depends on how you define fast. It won't make the car faster in a drag race... :rofl:

I suspect, as is typical, the car handles better with the larger/wider rims with shorter sidewall tires and more contact patch. Better handling should make the car capable of faster track times, so I think despite the added weight (which is inevitable, given that it is a larger/wider mass produced wheel expected to stand up to punishment) it makes the car faster.

Like I said, I don't see what the fuss is about...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Guys... guys....

no doubt 18" wheels will in most cases be heavier compared to 17" wheels... and actually... I think for being 18s... the M135s aren't that bad in the weight dept. compared to most other 18" wheels...

as far as which is better... it really depends on the driver's preferences.... if the handling differences that an 18" wheel provide at a trade-off for having a bit more unsprung weight is okay with the driver, so be it... If the driver has no choice but to go heavier on the wheels for other reasons such as brake caliper clearance for example.... so be it... it all depends...

For me... I wasn't thrilled with that idea.... my wheels are 18x8 in front at about 20.25 lbs and my rears are 18x9 at about 20.9 lbs... so I'm happy...

btw... M68s are 17x7.5 for the front and 17x8.5 in the back. the M135s are 18x8 and 18x8.5.

Some 18" wheels will let you maintain or reduce unsprung weight as well... although ones that do are a relatively small part of the 18" world of wheels...


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

kurichan said:


> I feel like if I'm not careful and precise with my answer, this will turn into a flame war, so here goes...
> 
> I guess that depends on how you define fast. It won't make the car faster in a drag race... :rofl:
> 
> ...


you mentioned drag race? 
http://www.carcraft.com/techarticles/1116_9905_wheel/

more weight cons on performance:
1. slower acceleration
2. longer breaking distance due to more inertia of heavier wheels

also not only that, 18" are worst for straight line performance because it moves the weight (rim of wheel) further outwards radially for greater inertial effects. one reason for using bigger rims on a car is to accommodate bigger brakes. does the zhp have bigger brake disks than the regular 330. you are right about the handling though.

more for your reading enjoyment
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/july01/axis.shtml
http://www.tirebusiness.com/subscriber/opinion2.phtml?cat=3&id=1058796645


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

kurichan said:


> I guess that depends on how you define fast. It won't make the car faster in a drag race... :rofl:


Actually it (the package) does make it faster in a drag race. The weight of the wheels alone may make it slower, but with the additional hp and torque, higher rpm limit, and final ratio, it is more than enough to offset the extra 15 lbs. Unless you don't believe what BMW said about 0-60 times, the ZHP is 5.9 sec. compared to 6.4 for the ZSP. If the wheels were another 15 to 20 lbs less, the gap would have been even bigger.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

mkh said:


> Actually it (the package) does make it faster in a drag race. The weight of the wheels alone may make it slower, but with the additional hp and torque, higher rpm limit, and final ratio, it is more than enough to offset the extra 15 lbs. Unless you don't believe what BMW said about 0-60 times, the ZHP is 5.9 sec. compared to 6.4 for the ZSP. If the wheels were another 15 to 20 lbs less, the gap would have been even bigger.


I want to see what it can do if you put 17" M68s on it shod with Michelins or something towards the lighter end of the tire spectrum... think of how much faster it _could_ be with the lighter wheels.... that'd be some interesting numbers. 

It's a good package... but with lighter wheels.... it'd be that much better. :drive:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Some 18" wheels will let you maintain or reduce unsprung weight as well... although ones that do are a relatively small part of the 18" world of wheels...


http://www.europeanspeed.com/wheelweights.htm


BBS RKCast17x818.0 (these are listed at 16.9 elsewhere)BBS RKCast18x7.518.2
*******>
********>
BBS RCJForged18x817.9BBS RCJForged18x918.7
*******>
********>
BBS RCCast (soft)18x819.5BBS RCCast (soft)18x8.518.7BBS RCCast (soft)18x1019.5
*******>
********>
BBS CHCast18x824.0BBS CHCast18x8.524.5
*******>
********>
OZ SuperleggeraCast17x816.4OZ SuperleggeraCast18x817.6OZ SuperleggeraForged19x821.5
*******>
********>
SSR GT1SSF17x817.8SSR GT1SSF18x819.0
*******>
********>
SSR Type-C (called Competitions in the US)SSF18x816.0SSR Type-C (called Competitions in the US)SSF18x917.0
*******>
********>
Volk SE37KForged17x7.514.3Volk SE37KForged18x9.516.8
*******>
********>
Volk TE37Forged17x7.515.0Volk TE37Forged18x7.517.0
*******>
********>
Wed's TC-005SSF18x1018.9Wed's TC-005SSF18x7.516.8Wed's TC-005SSF18x817.7Wed's TC-005SSF18x8.517.9Wed's TC-005SSF18x918.6
*******>
********>
Work EmotionForged18x7.516.7Work EmotionForged18x8.517.4
*******>
********>


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

doeboy said:


> I want to see what it can do if you put 17" M68s on it shod with Michelins or something towards the lighter end of the tire spectrum... think of how much faster it _could_ be with the lighter wheels.... that'd be some interesting numbers.
> 
> It's a good package... but with lighter wheels.... it'd be that much better. :drive:


I'm pretty sure if you put M68 and shod with Toyo T1-S, you won't have much problem shaving another 0.2 sec.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

mkh said:


> Actually it (the package) does make it faster in a drag race. The weight of the wheels alone may make it slower, but with the additional hp and torque, higher rpm limit, and final ratio, it is more than enough to offset the extra 15 lbs. Unless you don't believe what BMW said about 0-60 times, the ZHP is 5.9 sec. compared to 6.4 for the ZSP. If the wheels were another 15 to 20 lbs less, the gap would have been even bigger.


I was going to mention that, but it wasn't in context. We were talking about wheels. But I'm glad YOU did!


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

doeboy said:


> I want to see what it can do if you put 17" M68s on it shod with Michelins or something towards the lighter end of the tire spectrum... think of how much faster it _could_ be with the lighter wheels.... that'd be some interesting numbers.
> 
> It's a good package... but with lighter wheels.... it'd be that much better. :drive:


same here, i want to see the diff w/ say oz superleggerras and toyo t1-s.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

HW said:


> you mentioned drag race?
> http://www.carcraft.com/techarticles/1116_9905_wheel/


Which agrees with my post.



> more weight cons on performance:
> 1. slower acceleration
> 2. longer breaking distance due to more inertia of heavier wheels


Yes, as per my original post, I agree on #1. However, wider wheels with more tire contact patch improves braking distance. Any physicists here? I suspect that incremental weight induced rotational inertia is neglible at best anyhow...



> also not only that, 18" are worst for straight line performance because it moves the weight (rim of wheel) further outwards radially for greater inertial effects. one reason for using bigger rims on a car is to accommodate bigger brakes. does the zhp have bigger brake disks than the regular 330.


Agree on straight line, but I think they're worse, not worst... Brakes are the same, aren't they? It's likely BMW was going for handling benefits and appearance on this one though, not making rooms for brakes...


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

mkh said:


> Actually it (the package) does make it faster in a drag race. The weight of the wheels alone may make it slower, but with the additional hp and torque, higher rpm limit, and final ratio, it is more than enough to offset the extra 15 lbs. Unless you don't believe what BMW said about 0-60 times, the ZHP is 5.9 sec. compared to 6.4 for the ZSP. If the wheels were another 15 to 20 lbs less, the gap would have been even bigger.


i would think the major gains are from the final ratio seeing how the increase in wheel weight would strip the benefits of the increase in hp. but probably the donut spare helps a bit too. every 10lbs sprung weight is equiv to 1hp while every 1lb of unsprung weight is equiv to 1hp.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

HW said:


> i would think the major gains are from the final ratio seeing how the increase in wheel weight would strip the benefits of the increase in hp. but probably the donut spare helps a bit too. every 10lbs sprung weight is equiv to 1hp while every 1lb of unsprung weight is equiv to 1hp.


or maybe the wheel weight strips the final ratio benefits and the horsepower makes the difference? :bustingup

I'm sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

HW said:


> http://www.europeanspeed.com/wheelweights.htm


Yes but that selection of wheels from the database there still makes up a small sampling of all 18" wheels out there... I'm not saying there aren't a lot of options that will be about the same or lighter, but there are many more that are heavier..... especially big chrome bling bling ones.  look at the Anteras.... :yikes: now that's pretty heavy...


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

kurichan said:


> I was going to mention that, but it wasn't in context. We were talking about wheels.


I know. Using your "drag race" statement, I was responding to the previous thread saying that because of the added weight, the performance package should be renamed to "bling bling" package. And we can see that even with the extra wheel weight, the package still adds quite a bit of performance. So its name is still appropriate.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

maybe get these brakes to offset the extra weight of the wheels.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

mkh said:


> I know. Using your "drag race" statement, I was responding to the previous thread saying that because of the added weight, the performance package should be renamed to "bling bling" package. And we can see that even with the extra wheel weight, the package still adds quite a bit of performance. So its name is still appropriate.


I guess you didn't see my edited post...  Like I said, I'm glad you posted it so I didn't have to!


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

HW said:


> maybe get these brakes to offset the extra weight of the wheels.


Geeeez. Those rotors look wafer thin, almost like you could snap them off with two fingers!


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

kurichan said:


> Geeeez. Those rotors look wafer thin, almost like you could snap them off with two fingers!


they're titanium rotors for m3's. ~8kusd per pair

edit: 8kusd for set fronts and rears.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

HW said:


> they're titanium rotors for m3's. ~8kusd per pair


Yeah I looked up the price before you edited... $2K/corner! Nuts! I think I'd rather give the money to charity! :angel:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

HW said:


> they're titanium rotors for m3's. ~8kusd per pair


Those are some expensive brakes.... 

I saw those at the SEMA show and thought they looked like a cheese grater or something...  I wonder how well they perform and hold up to track conditions.... at $8k I'd sure hope they do pretty well...


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

claimed weight savings: 
rotors - 5 lbs vs 17 lbs (97 m3)
calipers - 7 lbs vs 12 lbs (97 m3)

some incredible weight savings i'd say. 
unsprung spinning weight -12x4=-48lbs
unsprung weight total -48-(5x4)=-64lbs

imagine also going from 45lbs/wheel to 37lbs/wheel on top of that
-(8x4)=-32lbs

total: -64-32= -96lbs. 

who needs to forced induction


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

rumratt said:


> Wow! That $8K could produce better performance bang for the buck than the ZHP package. :rofl:


throw in zhp into the mix and you could be whooping some m3 @ss w/ them brakes and new wheels.


----------



## Doug_MI (Jul 20, 2004)

*I ordered 17" rg-R forged and Mich PS2 for my new ZHP- will report on Friday night!*

I am not happy with the tram-lining and heavy feel; plus our roads are terrible where I live. I am trying the smaller, lighter wheels and non staggered set up in hope of taming the car and getting the fluid, light BMW feel that I am used to. I will report on the difference after I get the wheels on Friday. The ZHP wheels and tires with only 300 miles will be listed for sale if I like the new wheels. I will only sell for a local pickup here in the Detroit area.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

mkh said:


> I'm pretty sure if you put M68 and shod with Toyo T1-S, you won't have much problem shaving another 0.2 sec.


Maybe you guys should re-read HW`s "CarCraft drag-race" link....they shaved off a *whopping* 82 lbs. (yes, EIGHTY-TWO POUNDS)of wheel weight, and only improved ET/MPH by 1/10 of a second and one MPH....not much improvement....one important aspect I think many of you are overlooking is that in a hi-RPM, tire-spinning drag race start, the wheels have a "flywheel" effect, aiding a fast launch, and that once they`re spinning, the additional weight is not that hard to overcome.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

Fast Bob said:


> Maybe you guys should re-read HW`s "CarCraft drag-race" link....they shaved off a *whopping* 82 lbs. (yes, EIGHTY-TWO POUNDS)of wheel weight, and only improved ET/MPH by 1/10 of a second and one MPH....not much improvement....one important aspect I think many of you are overlooking is that in a hi-RPM, tire-spinning drag race start, the wheels have a "flywheel" effect, aiding a fast launch, and that once they`re spinning, the additional weight is not that hard to overcome.


I'm with you Bob, so don't get me wrong, but to stir things up a bit, if the wheels are wider, like on the ZHP, they grip more which interferes with wheel spin, slowing drag runs.


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

Fast Bob said:


> Maybe you guys should re-read HW`s "CarCraft drag-race" link....they shaved off a *whopping* 82 lbs. (yes, EIGHTY-TWO POUNDS)of wheel weight, and only improved ET/MPH by 1/10 of a second and one MPH....not much improvement....one important aspect I think many of you are overlooking is that in a hi-RPM, tire-spinning drag race start, the wheels have a "flywheel" effect, aiding a fast launch, and that once they`re spinning, the additional weight is not that hard to overcome.
> 
> Regards,
> Bob


I sure hope this is true. And you should have posted this right in the beginning of the thread since all the talks of how the heavy M135 slowing down the ZHP are pretty much meaningless. To me, I could care less. Just that gorgeous looks alone is enough for me to keep them.


----------



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

kurichan said:


> I'm with you Bob, so don't get me wrong, but to stir things up a bit, if the wheels are wider, like on the ZHP, they grip more which interferes with wheel spin, slowing drag runs.


Unfortunately, wide low-profile tires are the opposite of optimal for drag racing. For drag racing, snow driving, and optimum braking, you are best served with tires that have a longer front-to-back contact patch, rather than wide side-to-side patch. Like 0 versus o. This allows traction for propulsion (and braking). Wide low profile tires are better for lateral acceleration and traction, as in cornering.

Still, HW will NEVER crush the ZHP superiority! LOL ( :stickpoke at you bro  )


----------



## Doug_MI (Jul 20, 2004)

*I could care less about 0-60 or 1/4 mile times....*

No offense to those of you who are into racing. I could have bought a Mustang gt or Dodge Magnum, or even a Subaru WRX or Forester Turbo and spanked my 330 ZHP without trouble. What I find interesting in a BMW is the fluid driving exprerience. I now think that the ZHP is OK but not great. Hopefully the smaller, lighter wheels will improve things.

Believe it or not, my favorite car is the base 320d's (yes Diesel!) with 205/50/16 summer tires that I rent from Sixt or Avis in Europe. I would buy that car in a split second if possible here in the USA. I got a little silly and bought a ZHP, and now find the handelling more than I will ever need, and the ride bit too harsh.

I hope that the 17" wheels and tires lighten things up a bit and make the car dance a little better. And again, I do not care about accelleration times, or skid pad g force. Autocross is not an issue either; if it were, I would not have bought the sissy Steptronic version.

And I know what you will say, "why did you not test drive the car". I did, several times. It is easy to get caught up in the test driving and get excited about the sharp handelling and the cool styling of the ZHP. But I knew, even when I was test driving, that the 18" tires with really heavy wheels were not the best idea for me or the area that I drive in. I factored this tire upgrade expreriment into the total cost of the car.

Let me see how the 17" RGR wheels and the PS-2's do on the car and if it does not improve things then I will eat Crow and sell those wheels and tires at 1/2 to 2/3 cost to some lucky sole on Bimmerest. If I like the new wheels and tires, then the ZHP wheels (300 mles new) go to one of you that lust for them.

Please; no offense to anybody here that enjoys the ZHP. I too thought that it rocked or I would not have bought the car. I still love it the way it is (stock) more than anything else I could buy.


----------



## Doug_MI (Jul 20, 2004)

*No kidding! I just am having fun and trying to lighten the feel of the car...*

Please, no offense. I think that the ZHP is pretty cool stock. I know that it is supposed to ride harder than a regular 330i; I get it. I am just tweaking it to my liking, just like when most of you spend money to make it stop faster or turn faster. My guess is that that the 7 or 8 poinds of unsprung mass per wheel saved will make the car lighter on it's feet, while the Michelin PS-2's will make my ZHP just about right for me; less impact from sharp bumps and less tram line, while still handelling better than anything else on the road besides an M-3 or another ZHP.

So, those of you who want ZHP wheels and tires, or those in the market for 17"
BBS RG-R's (not staggered) with Michelin Pilot Sport 2's, please stay tuned because somebody will profit from my folly.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

HW said:


> how do you know this? down to nearly gram precision.


:rofl:

I've been sort of collecting data on my own for comparision purposes for a while when I was shopping for wheels/tires....

the RG-R weight I got from the BBS Japan website.... 7.8kg converted to pounds....

the PS2 weights aren't shown on any Michelin data sheets.... but I believe someone once posted their info for their tire setup and I knew the weight of their wheel so I back calculated to get the approximate tire weight of a PS2....

See my sig? Bib is my friend and he told me.... :eeps:  :rofl:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

interesting article

http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/tech/road_wheel_weights.html


----------



## EPBB (Aug 17, 2004)

Doug_MI said:


> I am going to sell the ZHP rims and tires with 300 miles on them to somebody that can come to my house to pick them up. I will place an ad on the various BMW web sites.
> 
> -Doug


Doug,

Hi. Have you sold these yet, and if not, how much are you asking? I also just want to confirm that your ZHP rims were the 18" M135s. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

They should stick on some solid gold bars...


----------



## EPBB (Aug 17, 2004)

Doug_MI said:


> http://homepage.mac.com/douglas751/PhotoAlbum19.html


Hey Doug,

This may be a stupid question, but what did you use to get the "BMW" logo on the wheels? I have found different colored "propellers" for the BMW logo, but not the actual emblem like the ones used on the hood and trunk. If you can, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Clewis (Jun 28, 2004)

*ZHP wheels*

Man, did this thread hit home!

I also want to sell off my set of M135 and go with 17s.

The BBS RG-ST are my preference. They are stunning, IMHO.

The problem (besides the cost $$$$!!) is that, according to Tire Rack,
they are not available in 17", at least not for a while.

I was also considering the ASA AR1 with the intent to have the
centers painted black or a dark gray (my car is Silver Gray).

BUT, the AR1 has a clearance issue on the 330i in a 17".

I suppose that I could go with RG-R and paint the center, but I really
like the look of the RG-ST better. If I'm gonna spend the money, I'd
prefer to get what I really want.

I was also considering the Rondell #58, but I understand that it weighs as
much as the M135.

Oh, well. I may just wait for a few months and see what happens with the
RG-ST. If I'm gonna sell the M135, though, I would rather go ahead and
do it while they are relatively new.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Clewis said:


> The BBS RG-ST are my preference. They are stunning, IMHO.


That's RS-GT not RG-ST.... 

17" do exist but only in offset 40... but that should be okay... my guess is BBS hasn't started importing that size here yet...


----------



## Clewis (Jun 28, 2004)

*Doh!*

Sorry, a type on my part.

Yes that would be RS-GT.

Killer looking wheels.


----------



## Doug_MI (Jul 20, 2004)

*Rims are sold; BMW Center caps came from Tire Rack*

Hello EPBB:

The wheels are sold now.

The center caps came from Tirerack a few years ago when I bought some BBS RX wheels and snow tires for my 530. I had to keep bugging them to get these; the sales guy told me that they were not available but I kept calling and eventually got them. I think that it is too much work for them to document which wheels fit which size.

Anyhow, I got lucky and the BMW center caps from my BBS RX fit my new BBS RG-R.

They are nice, perhpas not as nice as OEM, but almost. These are not the "stickers" that I was told that I could get. Tireack would not help me find the real caps this time when I ordered my RG-R and Pilot 2's; a $2500 order. That was pretty lame I thought. I was given some BS by the salesman; "these centers are not available becuase of some licsensing problem between BBS and BMW"; utter crap.....

I got lucky.

-Doug


----------

